# Fresh Salmon



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

You reminded me of a technique my mom would use for fresh fish. She sliced up onion, mixed it with mayo and broiled it. Really good.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Well there is a way I've done with sauce. I know the chef but can't find the recipe. Here is another by the same chef. I haven't tried it. Roasted Salmon with Red Pepper Almond Sauce (Romesco).

https://feasteveryday.blogspot.com/2016/07/roasted-salmon-with-red-pepper-almond.html


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I bought salmon this week as well...I made grava lox with it...
We’ll be having lox for breakfast for a few days. :smile:

We like our salmon rare, if you put on some breadcrumbs, garlic
powder, salt & pepper, some dill and dot it with a drizzle of olive oil 
and unsalted butter and broil it, it tastes good. 
You can also do it in the micro wave for just a couple of minutes...
or on the bbq...you can’t mess up salmon.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Here's a Hawaiian version. Now I'm hungry! :wink2:
https://onolicioushawaii.com/lomi-lomi-salmon/


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

I should move to Maine! Salmon here in SE MA is around $13/lb.!!!


----------

